# Mail m'a fait apparaitre ce message.  Que dois-je faire?



## Secretely (6 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit, l'icone Mail a rebondi plusieurs fois sur mon dock et en cliquant dessus, le message suivant est apparu.  Que dois-je faire?  Je viens de faire un test en m'envoyant deux messages à moi-même via Mail et je ne les ai jamais reçu.

Merci de m'aider!



> Les connexions au serveur « smtp.gmail.com » sur les ports par défaut ont expiré.
> 
> Sélectionner un serveur denvoi différent dans le liste ci-dessous ou cliquez sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte denvoi jusquà ce quil puisse être envoyé.


----------



## Aliboron (6 Décembre 2008)

Secretely a dit:


> Que dois-je faire ?


Dans la mesure où tu n'as rien modifié, il te faut probablement juste attendre un peu, il a pu y avoir une légère interruption de service chez Gmail. Je suppose que ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre assez vite...



Secretely a dit:


> Je viens de faire un test en m'envoyant deux messages à moi-même via Mail et je ne les ai jamais reçu.


D'après le message ci-dessus, ils doivent être dans la boîte d'envoi et ne sont donc pas (encore ?) partis. Normal que tu ne les aie "jamais reçus". A moins que ça fasse déjà plusieurs heures, voire plusieurs jours, évidemment.


----------



## Secretely (6 Décembre 2008)

Ah ok merci Aliboron pour ton aide.

Autre petite question par-rapport à Mail.  Régulièrement, j'entends le bruit de Mail lorsqu'on envoie un message (semblable au bruit d'un vaisseau qui décolle) mais le problème c'est que je fais autre chose quand j'entend ce bruit (ex: naviguer sur le web, regarder un vidéo ...).  Ce bruit est dû à quoi?

Merci encore!


----------



## Aliboron (6 Décembre 2008)

Secretely a dit:


> Ce bruit est dû à quoi ?


C'est probablement pour indiquer que le message est parti, non ?


----------



## Secretely (6 Décembre 2008)

Peut-être mais pourquoi faire entendre le bruit longtemps après l'avoir envoyé?


----------



## Aliboron (6 Décembre 2008)

Secretely a dit:


> .../... pourquoi faire entendre le bruit longtemps après l'avoir envoyé ?


Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "longtemps" ? Si tu regardes la fenêtre d'envoi de Mail, qu'est-ce que tu observes ? Si, dans les préférences "Générales" de Mail tu décoches la case "Emettre un son pour les autres actions..." est-ce que ça change quelque chose ?


----------



## Secretely (6 Décembre 2008)

Ben, c'est pas tellement dérangeant.  C'est juste que je me demandais si c'était à cause d'un mauvais fonctionnement.  Et par longtemps, je parle de quelques dizaines de minutes.


----------



## Aliboron (6 Décembre 2008)

Secretely a dit:


> .../... par longtemps, je parle de quelques dizaines de minutes.


Ah, alors ça peut être autre chose, évidemment. Comme par exemple une indication de mauvaise connexion au serveur (ce qui peut arriver de temps en temps). C'est systématiquement lié à un envoi ou est-ce que ça peut aussi arriver dans d'autres circonstances ? 

De toute façon, c'est difficile (voire impossible) de répondre comme ça. Il faudrait déjà être sur place et entendre de quel bruit il est question, tout ça... _(et le Québec, c'est loin !)_


----------



## Secretely (6 Décembre 2008)

Ben c'est le bruit qu'on entend lorsqu'on on clique pour envoyer un courriel.  Cela ressemble à un avion ou un vaisseau qui décolle.

Normalement, ce bruit ne se fait entendre que lors des envois.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2008)

en passant il y a deux choix possibles pour le *port* du  smtp gmail

tester celui que tu n'as pas


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Dans la mesure où tu n'as rien modifié, il te faut probablement juste attendre un peu, il a pu y avoir une légère interruption de service chez Gmail. Je suppose que ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre assez vite...


Oui. J'ai eu le même souci il y'a qqs jours et c'est rentré dans l'ordre en qqs heures.



Secretely a dit:


> Peut-être mais pourquoi faire entendre le bruit longtemps après l'avoir envoyé?


Ben peut etre parce que tu as envoyé un fichier joint assez lourd et que tu as une connexion pas tres rapide... du coup ca met du temps a partir et donc ca fait le bruit d'envoi longtemps apres que tu ais cliqué sur envoyer...
Non?


----------



## Secretely (6 Décembre 2008)

C'est possible.

Merci


----------



## mod7 (7 Décembre 2008)

moi je n'arrive plus du tout à envoyer des mail depuis 2 jours ... ni via mail ni exchange ...
ce sont des adresses yahoo et mon provider est skynet ... snif snif


----------

